# ! Como NO lo comprendo lo critico ¡



## Fogonazo (Jun 3, 2015)

​
Estaba, como siempre, deambulando por la red buscando una imagen y me encontré con esta de Chaplin de "El gran dictador", hurgando un poco mas me encuentro con el discurso final de la película.

Esta película fue criticada hasta el hartazgo por mucha gente que no comprendió ni una mísera parte de su significado. Incluso llevó a Chaplin al exilio.




			
				Chaplin dijo:
			
		

> “Lo lamento, pero no quiero ser emperador; ese no es mi negocio. No quiero gobernar, ni gobernar a nadie. Me gustaría ayudar a todos si fuera posible: judíos y gentiles, blancos y negros.”
> “Todos deberíamos querer ayudarnos; así son los seres humanos. Queremos vivir con la felicidad del otro, no con su angustia. No queremos odiarnos y despreciarnos, en este mundo hay sitios para todos, la tierra es rica y puede proveer para todos. El camino de la vida podría ser libre y hermoso.”
> “Pero hemos perdido el camino. La codicia ha envenenado el alma de los hombres y ha construido barricadas de odio en el mundo. Nos ha hecho marchar a paso de ganso hasta la angustia y la sangre derramada. Hemos dominado la velocidad, pero estamos encerrados. La maquinaria que da abundancia nos ha dejado en la privación. Nuestra sabiduría nos ha hecho cínicos. Nuestro ingenio, duros y faltos de bondad. Pensamos demasiado, sentimos muy poco. Más que la maquinaria necesitamos humanidad., más que el ingenio, necesitamos bondad y amabilidad. Sin estas cualidades la vida sería violenta y todo estaría perdido”


----------



## malesi (Jun 3, 2015)

Es lo que pasa cuando la gente se ciega con la imagen, y no quiere ver más allá.
O a lo mejor el 95% no sabian leer.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 5, 2015)

Lo que pasa es que cuando se hace humor de la tragedia se puede y se tiene derecho a repudiar... _(hay que ser muy cuidadoso cuando se hacen esa cosas y siempre se corren riesgos)_

De mi parte no la vi, pero comprendo lo que dice fogonazo a la misma vez comprendo a los que no le gusto, mucha gente sufrió mucho y no le gusta esas cosas...

saludo


----------

